# Happy Birthday Puppies! :)



## Southern by choice (Jan 2, 2016)

Callie and D's pups turned 1 year old today! 
Here is a flashback.  @Latestarter 
Owners are sending pics for FB but all are doing well. These guys were by far most most cherished litter... I wish I could clone them. Truly my heart!


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh my gosh. What memories ( i mean i wasnt there but I stalked the thread ) 

So amazing to watch them grow up! Did you keep any of them?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 3, 2016)

How many were there?
They are adorable


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 6, 2016)

10, all male. It's something how fast time goes by.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 6, 2016)

And three weeks later my LGD had 8...all female. Southern told me I would have all girls...How did that happen?


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 6, 2016)

Oh my - it doesn't seem like those guys were born more than a few weeks ago.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 6, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> How many were there?





luvmypets said:


> So amazing to watch them grow up! Did you keep any of them?



Yes hard to believe it has been a year!

We kept "Blue", we have one not ready- he is started but not fully trained. We have a team fully trained - 

We actually had 11 males- the last one didn't make it. So 10 living.

and Babsbag had her 8 girls 3 weeks later. 
@babsbag- does this mean since you had a doe year and I had a buck year that this year I get the does and you get the bucks?

@Latestarter - I like your avatar!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 29, 2016)

Aww! Happy Belated Birthday to the pups!


----------

